# Pflanzkübel



## Feuerfisch (31. März 2013)

Schönen Abend zusammen, 

sobald es das Wetter zulässt, möchte ich an meinem Koiteich noch die letzten Kleinigkeiten anpassen....

Unter anderem möchte ich gern einige Pflanzen einbringen, diese aber gern in wurzelfeste Pflanzkübel  unterbringen. 
Ich weiß, für alle Pflanzen ist das nicht nötig. 

Bis jetzt habe ich aber nur diese winzigen Pflanzkörbchen gefunden ... die mögen in einer kleine Pfütze Sinn machen, aber ab einer gewissen Größe ist das doch albern. 

Hat jemand für mich gute Ideen, was man alternativ als Pflanzkörbe verwenden kann (wurzelfest und ggf. aus Gitter)?

Selbst habe ich nur Kartoffelkörbe in schillernden Farben gefunden oder Betonkübel die übelst nach Chemikalien stinken. 

Freu mich auf eure Ideen. 

Schöne Ostern noch


----------



## Annett (2. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzkübel*

Hallo Feuerfisch,

ich befürchte für mehr Ideen brauchen wir ein paar aktuelle Bilder der Pflanzzonen. Man kann Dir ja beispielsweise schlecht zu eckigen Gefäßen raten, wenn die da gar nicht richtig hinpassen würden... 

Momentan konnte ich nur diese Bilder vom Bau 2012 finden: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/35589


----------



## karsten. (2. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzkübel*

Hallo

versuch mal das Suchwort:

_Baumschulkisten_

mfG


----------



## Feuerfisch (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzkübel*

Hallo Annett, 

die Bilder sind korrekt. Welche Form die Kübel hätten, ist total egal. Und Platz ist mehr als genug. Ein Kübel darf gern mindestens 80 lang und 30 breit und 30 hoch sein. Auch größer wäre kein Problem. 

@ Karsten
Danke für den Tip .... ich werde mal suchen gehen

Grüße


----------



## Annett (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzkübel*

Hallo,

also mir fallen sonst noch Bäckerkisten ein. Die gibt es in total verschiedenen Farben. 
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/display/26334912
Allerdings haben die größere Löcher. Entweder man macht die mit Vlies o.ä. dicht, oder man lebt damit. Die Koi kürzen die Wurzeln vermutlich sowieso ein. 
Aber 30 cm Höhe dürfte schwierig werden.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzkübel*

Hallo,

mir würden da Maurerwannen bzw. Maurerschafferl genannt.
Die haben zwar keine Löcher aber die kann man jederzeit in beliebiger Größe mit
einem Bohrer bohren.
Die gibt es in rund und in eckig.
Kostenpunkt ca. 6 - 10 € und die Größe käme so ungefähr hin wie Du sie willst.

LG Markus


----------



## Christine (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzkübel*

Moin, 

Die Bäckerkisten gibt es auch in 30 cm.

Allerdings heißen sie dann nicht unbedingt Bäckerkisten...


----------



## Feuerfisch (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzkübel*

Hallo Markus, 

an die Maurerwannen oder Kübel oder wie auch immer die Teile heißen, hatte ich auch gedacht....   aber wenn man im Baumarkt nur in die Nähe kommt stinkt es schon übelst nach Chemikalien ... und da habe ich echt bedenken, dass die Fische das nicht überleben. 

Eure Tipss waren schon gut für Pflanzen, die für die Folie unkritisch sind.  Jetzt suche ich nur noch etwas für __ Schilf und Co. 

Evt hat ja doch noch jemand einen Tipp für mich . 

Grüße


----------



## Annett (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzkübel*

Hallo.

Die "Bäckerkisten" gibt es auch geschlossen, beispielsweise beim Fleischer... und unter dem Link von Christine.
http://www.auer-packaging.de/de/stapelbehaelter_1-1.html


----------



## Moderlieschenking (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzkübel*

Hallo Feuerfisch,



> an die Maurerwannen oder Kübel oder wie auch immer die Teile heißen, hatte ich auch gedacht.... aber wenn man im Baumarkt nur in die Nähe kommt stinkt es schon übelst nach Chemikalien ... und da habe ich echt bedenken, dass die Fische das nicht überleben.


ja das stimmt schon, die riechen am Anfang ziemlich übel,
aber ich ziehe darin seit 3 Jahren meinen Moderlieschennachwuchs auf und hatte diesbezüglich
noch keine Probleme.

LG Markus


----------



## Feuerfisch (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzkübel*

Hallo Markus, 

reinigst du die auf eine besondere weise, oder hattest du einfach alte Wannen, die du dann verwendet hast?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzkübel*

Hallo Feuerfisch,

nein das waren schon neue Wannen, aber wenn die einmal ein paar Tage bzw. Wochen
an der frischen Luft stehen, dann ist der Geruch schnell verflogen.

LG Markus


----------



## Moonlight (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzkübel*

Da muß ich Markus Recht geben. Einfach 2 Wochen draußen bei Wind und Wetter stehen lassen und der geruch ist weg.

Aber wenn Du die nicht willst, wie wäre es mit Wäschekörben?


Mandy


----------



## jolantha (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzkübel*

Schneller geht es, wenn man sie mit Essigreiniger auswäscht !


----------



## Feuerfisch (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzkübel*

... von wollen kann keine Rede sein !!! Betonkübel wären absolut perfekt und genau die große, die ich mir vorstelle. Wäschekörbe ginge auch, aber die sind meist zu flach und in so quiiiiietsch bunten Farben... da werden die armen KOI ja blind ;-)

Hatte nur Angst wegen dem Gestank von den Teilen. Aber wenn ihr die auch in den Teichen habt und es keine Probleme gibt .... 

Werde es auch mal mit dem Essigreiniger probieren. 

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Feuerfisch (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzkübel*

@ jolantha

kannst du mir einen reiniger empfehlen?
bin nicht so der putzprofi ;-)


----------



## jolantha (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzkübel*

Hallo, feuriger Fisch !
Einfach mal bei den Reinigungsmittel nach " Essigreiniger  " schauen, und den preiswerten nehmen . 
Kannste für den gesamten Haushalt benutzen !!


----------



## Feuerfisch (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzkübel*

... ach soooo einfach ... ich dachte das ist etwas besonderes
Na das bekomme ich hin ;-)

Vielen Dank


----------

